# Help me identify the maker of the bike



## gtdohn (Sep 16, 2015)

The bike has no badge and I am not schooled in the motobike makers from the day.
I am hoping the photos will help with ID

Thank you


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 20, 2015)

I uncovered badge holes in the front of the head tube. They are dead center, one above the other, and are 2 7/8" apart.
Does that help any?


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 22, 2015)

Could this be an Elgin or Excelsior?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2015)

wonder if there is a name on the forward down tube under all that blue paint?


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 22, 2015)

Bri, by looking at some of the chips, I would guess that it was completely stripped before painting.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2015)

isn't it white under the blue?


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 22, 2015)

You know, you might be right, I assumed it was a primer, but will check.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2015)

probably is white primer since they painted her powder blue...


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hawthorne...


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 22, 2015)

What leads you to Hawthorne? Did they make a tall frame? With the Hawthornes I have seen, the lower top tube splices into the down tube. On this, the lower lop tube, the down tube and the upper top tube all meet the head tube independently. That being said, I haven't seen enough examples to compare with.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm thinking Westfield built frame, The fork could be a different make.


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 22, 2015)

Do these numbers under the bottom bracket help any?


----------



## tommydale1950 (Sep 22, 2015)

*Hawthorne ?*

Mike here are some pictures of my frame that we talked about . This frame and fork were purchased from Nickinator as unknown/mystery bike. I searched quite a bit and think I narrowed it down to Schwinn or Hawthorne . There are similarities between mine and yours,And some differences also, like how my truss rod mount is attached.I never did nail it down though..Tom


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2015)

just that it's not Davis, and is pretty early with that #.... mid/late teens.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 22, 2015)

The frames are identical IMO. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1920s-Elgin-Bicycle-28-wood-rims-/111777812894?


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 22, 2015)

I posted in your other post... but I'm seeing Westfield built Elgin here. The badge holes look like an Elgin badge spacing.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> The frames are identical IMO. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1920s-Elgin-Bicycle-28-wood-rims-/111777812894?




I concur, cept, it is a Napoleon, not Elgin with the badge hole spacing. (May not be Jenkins made)


----------



## chitown (Sep 22, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> The frames are identical IMO. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=111777812894




The Elgin is a Michigan City Excelsior built (early 20's)

gtdohn's doesn't have the same connection from the seat tube to the lower top tube. gtdohn's is flush whereas the Elgin has the little edge where it gets thicker at the joint.





I'm leaning Snyder, Westfield or even 20's Shelby built. 

Is the lower chain stay bridge straight or slightly arched? Straight usually indicates Snyder or Westfield. Excelsior's have a large fluted chain stay bridge.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2015)

chitown said:


> The Elgin is a Michigan City Excelsior built (early 20's)
> 
> gtdohn's doesn't have the same connection from the seat tube to the lower top tube. gtdohn's is flush whereas the Elgin has the little edge where it gets thicker at the joint.
> 
> ...




Looks like the same joint on my Elgin.




Also a tallish frame at 20 1/2"


----------



## chitown (Sep 22, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like the same joint on my Elgin.




That is a very distinctive feature of Michigan City Excelsior machines.


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 22, 2015)

bricycle said:


> I concur, cept, it is a Napoleon, not Elgin with the badge hole spacing. (May not be Jenkins made)




Bri, do you happen to have a pic of the correct Napoleon badge?


----------

